# Big Daddy in the Big Apple



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Just a wild idea....Would anyone want to see Shaq on the knicks for

Tim Thomas and Stephon Marbury???I would do that in a HEARTBEAT..Its not a bad trade for L.A

The Lakers may want Sweetney as well....
Thats alot tougher..hmmmmm

Shaq
Demmar Johnson
Kt/Baker/Sweetney???
H20
Frank Williams


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

That team would win more games, but I'd have such a heard time putting my heart into rooting for Shaq, and I question his continued durability. But I think If we could do it we'd have to. You don't get too many chances to compete for a title and Shaq gives you a chance.

This is gonna be THE wildest off-season in a while. I know we'll be hyped up with Rumors for months and end up getting the short end of the stick. Have you heard the rumor that NJ will be trading Kittles, A-Train, and #22 pick for SAR. Then possibly K-Mart+ for Ray Allen.

I know we'll flirt with the idea of a team of 
Marbury
Crawford
Walker
Sheed
Shaq

And end up as we are now, while the rest of the east take giant steps. My heart aches already.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Its really simple...

We arent getting Kobe
We arent getting Rasheed

These guys are just not going to play for 5 million bucks,and Kobe is a HUGE risk until this thing is settled .Though apparently the defense team won the right to have the accused immediate cell phone calls after the alleged rape as evidence.And it looks like Buss is saying its Kobes team.But i digress

Shimmy Walker is a possibility if for no other reason he turns my stomach..

Jamal Crawford is the most likely candidate,as I think H20 will be relegated to the bench,plus he refuses to get surgery..I would love Crawford and he may come for the MLE

Big Daddy....I can not imagine him playing with Kobe,and the truth is,the Lakers have to get younger and more athletic,and they DESPARATELY need a point guard.I also dont see orlando offering Tmac and Grant hill,plus the number 1 pick...

All in all,i would be thrilled if we came out of this summer of monster rumors with Crawford..Hes young,talented and we need a two guard..Badly


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

id rather get in the mcgrady sweepstakes. Shaqs old.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Penny,you are wise,but we do NOT have the youth with cheap contracts Orlando would want..Indiana has guys like Harrington and bender and then Artest..

For us,its trading TT and Starbury,which trying to hold on to Sweetney and landing Crawford (or dare i say Sheed)

If L.A, would take TT and Starbury and we did get Crawford

Sweetney/KT/Baker
DJ/Penny
Shaq/Naz
Crawford/H20
Frank Williams


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Would you guys do Tim Thomas, Kurt Thomas, Nazr Mohammed, Frank Williams and future 1st rounder for Shaquille O'Neal?

New York
PG - Marbury / Moochie
SG - H20 / Penny
SF - Dermarr / Anderson
PF - Sweetney / Baker / Harrington
C - Shaq / Deke / Trybanski


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Its better for the Lakers to get Kurt Thomas, Nazr Mohammed, Frank Williams and future 1st instead of Marbury. It doesn't look like Payton will opt out of his contract and Frank Williams would replace him if he can't start anymore. The Lakers also get a bunch of bigmen to try to replace Shaq's presence down low.

Lakers
PG - Payton / Frank
SG - Kobe / Rush
SF - TT / George / Walton
PF - Kurt / Cook
C - Divac (MLE) / Nazr


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

We would do that trade so fast,jerry Busses head would fall off...

I think Dallas is the only real bidders with the knicks in the shaq sweepstakes....

Minnesota wouldnt trade KG,hes too young and too good...

Indiana is not trading jermaine Oneal,Bender and Artest for Shaq..

The beauty of overpaying players is for this very unique opportunity for a guy like Shaq...Hes getting older,makes a sick amount of money and the lakers HAVE to trade him NOW!!

Other than Dallas,i cant think of any reasonable trades...

Unfortunetly,I think we would lose marbury in the process


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Lou,I think the lakers would want Sweetney as well...I cant imagine this trade being accepted by the lakers..If its true payton is resigning,that would rule out a Dallas trade involving Nash,as the glove is not the guy you want sulking on the bench..


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Would you be ok with Baker as your starting PF if Sweetney was involved in the deal?

The Mavs will probably trade Nowitzki and Jamison for Shaq.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

baker is Fine as is KT..I like Sweetney the best as he is young,talented with a world of potential.....

I really think the lakers would want marbury as well..

Wow,i dont know if the mavs would trade Dirk...Dirk and Antoine Walker would be interesting.....

Dallas would still scary good

Shaq
Nash/Daniels
Finley
Jamison
Josh howard


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Whatever and whoever for Shaq.

People can *****a bout him all the time, but when if he comes to the east and actually has players who pass them ball, it's over.

Again, whatever and whoever for Shaq.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

How about Portland with Stoudamaire and SAR, or Kings with Webber, Christie and Funderburke, or Golden State with Damp and Van Exel and... or NJ with Kittles+ Kmart+ A. Williams...

You're right, they suck, there aren't too many viables out there. I don't think Indy gives up JO - I wouldn't. Dallas looks like the best bet, but I'd be surprised to see them give up Nowitski. I'm sure Orlando is where he'd want to go, but what GM in their right mind would facilitate a Shaq and T-mac tandem.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Isiah's poor little head must be exploding right now.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Maybe the Mavs would trade Finley and Walker for Shaq instead, but either Dirk or Finley have to be involved in the deal.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

New York trades: PG Stephon Marbury (20.2 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 8.9 apg in 40.2 minutes)
SF Tim Thomas (14.7 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 31.6 minutes)
C Nazr Mohammed (7.4 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 0.5 apg in 20.1 minutes)
PF Mike Sweetney (4.3 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 11.8 minutes)
New York receives: C Shaquille O'Neal (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes)
SF Rick Fox (4.8 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 2.6 apg in 22.3 minutes)
Change in team outlook: -20.3 ppg, -3.5 rpg, and -6.1 apg.

L.A. Lakers trades: C Shaquille O'Neal (21.5 ppg, 11.5 rpg, 2.9 apg in 36.8 minutes)
SF Rick Fox (4.8 ppg, 2.7 rpg, 2.6 apg in 22.3 minutes)
L.A. Lakers receives: PG Stephon Marbury (20.2 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 8.9 apg in 81 games)
SF Tim Thomas (14.7 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 66 games)
C Nazr Mohammed (7.4 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 0.5 apg in 80 games)
PF Mike Sweetney (4.3 ppg, 3.7 rpg, 0.3 apg in 42 games)
Change in team outlook: +20.3 ppg, +3.5 rpg, and +6.1 apg.

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rick Fox??

He is history...Giving up Naz on top of 3 starters is way too much


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> How about Portland with Stoudamaire and SAR, or Kings with Webber, Christie and Funderburke, or Golden State with Damp and Van Exel and... or NJ with Kittles+ Kmart+ A. Williams...


Its very interesting when you break it down...The problem is some guys are really good,but they get paid peanuts compared to Shaq.For instance,you may consider Bender,Harrington and Artest for Shaq,but their total only accounts for 65% of what Shaq gets paid..If you were Indiana,would you do that trade???

You better win NOW,cause thats alot to give up and who knows if Shaq would be happy and stay in Indiana....

Damp and Van X is a real possibilty,but you would have to include Cliff Robinson and Evan Eschmeir as Filler....

Kmart,A-train and Mourning works....

Dirk and Walker may be the best offer with Golden state


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Trade works for me, Rick Fox is expiring no?

I'm very comfortable with having shaq kick it out houston.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Trade works for me, Rick Fox is expiring no?
> 
> I'm very comfortable with having shaq kick it out houston.


Yes Rick Fox only has one year left. Plus for him it is good, because he wants to act.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i dont know about shaq, i dont think he really cares anymore. to give up all that for him, i dont know.........


Shaq only has 2 good years left if were lucky, and half the time hes gona be resting his big toe cause he doesnt feel like playing. i dont know, i just cant root for guys like him. And by guys like him, i mean lakers. 

i still want mcgrady. 2005 first rounder, Sweetney, frank, dikembe(expiring contract), Tim, Houston for tmac and hill. That rivals the offers their receiving like harrington, artest, and bender and we pick up hills horrible contract with him, while other teams dont have hill in their plans.

id rather have a 25 year old with unlimited potential, who WANTS to win(obviously he wants to win, since hes demanding a trade out of orlando)!!! then a 33 year old whos already won enough, and just doesnt care.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> i still want mcgrady. 2005 first rounder, Sweetney, frank, dikembe(expiring contract), Tim, Houston for tmac and hill. That rivals the offers their receiving like harrington, artest, and bender


Wow,you mustt really like TMAC.....

I think that is WAY too much.....I would much rather sign Crawford for the MLE..


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes Rick Fox only has one year left. Plus for him it is good, because he wants to act.


*** for days on that chick.

Anyway, I think that's enough for Tmac. We should get uh what was his name Bogans or.... whoever their 2002 pick was.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*nope*

I don't really see the lakers giving up shaq for anyone on the knicks. There are just way too many better offers out their for them to get an all-star in return. 

Honestly if this thing about Nike doubling Kobe's contract to come to NY is true then we got a better chance of getting him here. But when all is said and done I bet Kobe stays in LA.

Just my opinion


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

yeah i reallly really like tmac. we would have the best backcourt in the league easily, and likely be one the favorites in the east. with that said, we'd still have the MLE, and there are some good players we can get with that.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> id rather get in the mcgrady sweepstakes. Shaqs old.


Shaq's old?

give me a freaking break. You must be a fool not wanting shaq because of his age. Jesus man, DO YOU LIVE UNDER A ROCK.

THIS ISNT ROBERT PARISH PLAYING IN HIS 18TH YEAR. THIS IS SHAQUILLE O'NEAL. ARGUBABLY TOP 3 EVER!


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Yeah but Parish never took a day off in his life, Shaq plays 67 game seasons and sits if his toe hurts.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

why would we give up our entire future for Shaq, who wont win us a championship? 

our lineup would suck after shaq. Shaq couldnt win against the pistons with Kobe, GP and Karl. So hes gonna win with Allan Houston(maybe if his knees dont fall off), Kurt Thomas, Frank Williams and Rick FOX starting????? theres a good chance this team doesnt even make the playoffs cause of injury.

give me a marbury tmac backourt over this anyday of the week.


----------

